# Flag spell a che serve?

## stifler83

Scusate la domanda da newbie ma tecnicamente abilitare la flag e quindi cito testualemte "Adds dictionary support" a cosa serve?  :Smile:  In che modo può migliorare o peggiorare la mia vità?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda da newbie ma tecnicamente abilitare la flag e quindi cito testualemte "Adds dictionary support" a cosa serve? :) In che modo può migliorare o peggiorare la mia vità? :D

 

Ti abiliterà il controllo ortografico "automagico" che ti eviterà quei piccoli errori dovuti alla fretta ;-)

----------

## stifler83

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

